# Cat Veranda Window House?



## joiner_sim (7 Nov 2008)

Is there a market for this?

http://www.catsplay.com/bci535741.php3


----------



## Smudger (7 Nov 2008)

I've got a friend who has 'house cats' (can't say I agree with it myself) and they are always trying to get out, so I guess they would like it. It would need to take 2, and be very secure.

What would the price point be?


----------



## joiner_sim (7 Nov 2008)

I imagine a thief would love it though!


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Nov 2008)

Smudger":24zb4p6d said:


> I've got a friend who has 'house cats' and they are always trying to get out



Is that one of them pictured in your avatar, Dick? He looks a bit annoyed that he can't get out........ :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------

